# Like the new look



## The Conch Man (May 16, 2007)

Doug, Dave, Brian or who ever ~~ I like the new look at the right upper most top of the board & even the closed end area at the top ~~ Makes for easy readin on the eyes ~~ Either that or I'm gettin old ~~ Good job & thanks for highlightin the areas ~~


----------



## Dave M (May 16, 2007)

Doug did it. He and Brian are constantly looking for ways to improve what we have.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 16, 2007)

yep...all thanks to Doug there!

I think im going to change his title to "BBS Almighty"  =)


----------



## Makai Guy (May 16, 2007)

Along with that change, if you click on your username in the Welcome box, it will take you directly to the page where you can edit your bbs profile.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Doug ~~ I always like to know these things plus find other alternatives to accessin the forums ~~ Keep-up the good work ~~


----------



## Makai Guy (May 17, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> I always like to know these things plus find other alternatives...



Then here's a couple more recent additions.

Links added to both the Quick Links menu (blue bar near top of page) and the options on the left side of User Control panel:  Edit BBS Member Code


----------



## The Conch Man (May 17, 2007)

Thanks again Doug but I already knew bout "Quick Links" ~~ as I use it every day I'm here checkin out certain forums ~~ Can't use the one you suggested tho ~~ cause I'm not a member of Tug but members can use it cause its very handy under that option which is great so they don't have to go to their "User CP" to change it ~~   :zzz:


----------

